# SAMBA questions

## lefsha

Hi!

Like the man before. I can also say that I hate SAMBA.

I have only problem with.

Who knows the other software which will make the same function

but correctly?

By the way.

I have changed nothig but suddenly I can't see my machine in network.

All other users can see my machine but me.

Also I couldn't see some other machines in network.

And I have no idea how it will be selected which machines I can

see and which I can not. There is no logic here.

From Windows Box it is possible to see much more machines

then from this shit Gentoo.

I tried to use extd_audit module, but it does not work.

Although I made all by Instruction from developers.

Could someone explain how to see with Windows Network

all computers? I use XFCE4 window manager and XFFM

file manager.

Thanks

----------

## moocha

That's not a problem with Samba as such, that's a problem with your configuration. Always worked for me just fine. Your problem sounds like you're having Win9x and WinNT clients at the same time on the same network and didn't read the HOWTOs properly...

You could also conceivably try samba-tng (it's in portage) - that's a fork of the manin Samba code which includes support for Active Directory amongst oter things. But if you didn't manage to get samba working right, you probably won't get samba-tng to work properly either.

----------

## lefsha

> Your problem sounds like you're having Win9x and WinNT

I absolutely don't know what kind of clients I have!!!

And I think it is not possible to know it!

Or should I go around and ask all people what kind of OS

thay have??? LOL

And what's wrong here?

```

[global]

workgroup = workgroup

netbios name = lefsha

message command = /usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s

syslog = 0

log file = /var/log/samba/%m.log

max log size = 0

use sendfile = no

#log level = 0 vfs:2

log level = 2

hosts allow = 123.45.

guest account = guest

map to guest = bad password

null passwords = yes

security = share

encrypt passwords = no

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE SO_REUSEADDR SO_BROADCAST TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY IPTOS_THROUGHPUT SO_SNDBUF=50000 SO_RCVBUF=50000

local master = yes

os level = 33

#domain master = yes

preferred master = yes

name resolve order = bcast lmhosts wins

dns proxy = no

preserve case = no

short preserve case = no

default case = lower

case sensitive = no

unix charset = UTF-8

wins support = no

[share]

comment = Sahre

browseable = yes

guest ok = yes

path = /path

public = yes

only guest = yes

writable = no

hosts allow = 123.45.

#vfs objects = /usr/lib/samba/vfs/extd_audit.so

```

----------

## nobspangle

If you don't know what machines are on your network I assume you are not in charge of the network, if this is the case you shouldn't be running a samba server with local master and prefered master set to yes, set them  to no and lower your OS level.

If you do want your server to be the master browser you should set these to yes and enable wins support, then point all your clients to your wins server.

Samba is an incredible piece of software it just takes a bit of effort to learn about how it interacts with different kinds of windows machines in different situations.

----------

## lefsha

Right now I read the book in pdf format called "Samba HOWTO Collection".

I found there an example to make share for all just to read.

It's looks like:

```

[global]

workgroup = MIDEARTH

netbios name = HOBBIT

security = share

[data]

comment = Data

path = /export

read only = Yes

guest ok = Yes

```

What I have done?

I just repeated this for my computer.

And?...

I couldn't see my comp in the net...

Any Idea?

Or you will say I should read manuals?

----------

## moocha

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Right now I read the book in pdf format called "Samba HOWTO Collection".
> 
> I found there an example to make share for all just to read.
> 
> It's looks like:
> ...

 Yes. Your master browser is malfunctioning, and that's not Samba's fault. Who is the master browser on your network? If you didn't figure out the existence of nmblookup yet, try this:

```
nmblookup -M -- -
```

That will tell you the master browser and will give you further clues.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Or you will say I should read manuals?

 Now that would be a good idea, but given your history of being an complete raging incoherent jerk towards people on these forums, don't expect much sympathy or friendliness.

And learn to say "thank you" once in a while. Goes a long way to befriend people. But then, why am I wasting my breath teaching you basic social skills...

----------

## moocha

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Right now I read the book in pdf format called "Samba HOWTO Collection".
> 
> I found there an example to make share for all just to read.
> 
> It's looks like:
> ...

 Yes. Your master browser is malfunctioning, and that's not Samba's fault. Who is the master browser on your network? If you didn't figure out the existence of nmblookup yet, try this:

```
nmblookup -M -- -
```

That will tell you the master browser and will give you further clues.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Or you will say I should read manuals?

 Now that would be a good idea. I normally never go the RTFM route without at least trying to help, but given your history of being an complete raging incoherent jerk towards people on these forums, don't expect much sympathy or friendliness.

And learn to say "thank you" once in a while. Goes a long way to befriend people. But then, why am I wasting my breath teaching you basic social skills...

----------

## lefsha

 *moocha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes. Your master browser is malfunctioning, and that's not Samba's fault. Who is the master browser on your network? If you didn't figure out the existence of nmblookup yet, try this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

But why I could see some other computers on the net?

Why under windows it is possible to see more computers on the net?

Ok. I have found which comp is master browser, but it does not helps more.

That is why I set before in my config "master... = yes"

 *moocha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now that would be a good idea. I normally never go the RTFM route without at least trying to help, but given your history of being an complete raging incoherent jerk towards people on these forums, don't expect much sympathy or friendliness.
> 
> And learn to say "thank you" once in a while. Goes a long way to befriend people. But then, why am I wasting my breath teaching you basic social skills...

 

Ok. I do it every time and ask someone only if I have found nothing.

So you could easily send me to read TFM back.

Yes I am a incoherent jerk and you saying such words try to teach me social skill???????

It's a bit strange don't you think?

I have no idea in what society you live, but in my society it's not normal to call

people with such words like you do...

I'm really sorry for you.

Thanks for all.

P.S. Could you please don't answer to my messages any more? Thank you very much!

----------

## Deathwing00

The rest of his thread was sent to OTW: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-324350.html and locked.

Thread title edited.

----------

## moocha

Thanks. Shouldn't have let myself get carried away in this forum.

----------

